# My "plumbing" work



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Came in early this morning. Jetter wouldn't create pressure had new ball valve and unloaded shipped. 

Lemme have it


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Something freeze up???

Unclog I am still trying to figure out how to downsize pics so I can sent you some of the box truck. Can you help on how to down size????????


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Roto-Rooter said:


> Something freeze up??? Unclog I am still trying to figure out how to downsize pics so I can sent you some of the box truck. Can you help on how to down size????????


I have no idea how to downsize. I use PZ from my phone. Ball valve went bad and unloaded was stuck


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Sent you pictures. Listed under "Pictures"


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Was this I the big brute cart or the skid? Does JNW use pressure or flow sensitive unloaders?


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

On my desktop I use a free program called IrFan View to resize http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> Was this I the big brute cart or the skid? Does JNW use pressure or flow sensitive unloaders?


Carr and no idea how can I tell the difference


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> Carr and no idea how can I tell the difference


When you turn on the valve is there instant pressure and likewise when you turn off valve does it stop right away, if so it's pressure! Did they send a new one for free?


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Make sure your safety hasn't popped


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shoot'N'Plumber said:


> When you turn on the valve is there instant pressure and likewise when you turn off valve does it stop right away, if so it's pressure! Did they send a new one for free?


Not free it's wear and tear.


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

Is that your new one or old?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Hillside said:


> Is that your new one or old?


Unit is about a year old now. That ball valve gets thrown under pressure at least a dozen times a day. The replacements match the newer skid mounted unit


----------

